# Looking For Advice buying from a breeder



## Szarek (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

I want to ask you guys for your opinion on buying a puppy from a breeder. I went me and my wife to San Diego to buy a GSD and we agreed on buying a male puppy from www.*hubbardsshepherds*.com/ the lady was very nice and knowledgeble and always answering all the questions that i have and she said that we will get a contract of 5 years and that for the hips certification she sent it to germany to get approved for the dad. As well as on the the website there is the dad and mom of the father of the puppys. But after reading allot on here i kinda starting to get alittle worried from the stories. I am looking for a good family GSD and possibly one day will start showing. So what is your guys thoughts on that? and the price that we are paying is $1,200. When we went to visit her breeding program is big and all her dogs looks very healthy. But she wouldn't let us see the mother or the puppys since they were one week old so she doesn't want any one near them.

Please Advice!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

What age are the puppies now?

I understand breeders don't want every random person touching their puppies when they're first born, but by five weeks max they should be old enough for you to view. 

A good breeder is transparent and proud about their breeding program. Hiding is not a good sign IMO


----------



## Szarek (Jan 18, 2013)

now they are about almost 5 weeks. she keep sending me pics. the problem is that i live in another state and it is about 6 hours away. when i was shooping around her kenel looked good and when i went to visit she had some other puppies and they were very healthy. But I haven't asked about the moms Hips certification. I will call and ask her but what else should i ask her for since she said she will give me a 5 year contract?

and also she was very proud of her dogs adults and puppies and she is also feeding 100% raw.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes hip scores (and elbows too if possible) are very important. Does this guarantee cover anything else? Other health issues or temperament issues?

I would insist on meeting the mom, she's a important part of the puppies imprinting. If the mom is nervous or aggressive there is a good chance the puppies will be as well

I looked at the website but I don't see any titles on her dogs, does she train or show them in anything?


----------



## Szarek (Jan 18, 2013)

She said she shows the dogs. I think its under accomplishments. and the dad is the one on the front page (Emilio) and she said she got some kind of ranking on him when showing before. but honestly i am not knowledgeble about this thats why i am seeking advice and posted the website. Also when i called her and went to visit she asked me are you looking to show or just family and i said whats is the diffrence and she said all here dogs will get a V ranking i think but there is show ones that well exceed that( i might be mistaken with the wording).

Also one of my concerns is that she is waiting on the hip certification but in the same time she is giving me a contract. and I asked did you had any hip problems before she said only once and it was because the mom but that was diffrent mom about couple yeears ago and she took right away out of the breeding program


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't see any major red flags. I really like some of the dogs. If you are interested in showing in the SV ring, this is the type of dog that would fit that venue (if you are interested in showing in the AKC ring you would probably want an American line shepherd). I have no personal knowledge of the breeder but based on this thread she sounds OK. $1200 sounds like a fair price.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When you were there the pups were 1 week old. It would have been highly irresponsible for her to have let you see the dam and the puppies. There is something called canine herpes. Most dogs have had it and shed it. A fever of 103 degrees kills the virus. As a dog's temperature is normally between 101.5 and 102.5 the dog may have never appeared ill at all. 

However, puppies are at 98 degrees at birth and do not reach temperature until about 3 weeks old. During that period, canine herpes virus and many other sicknesses that the pups can get can kill them, can wipe out the whole litter. 

By showing her dogs, but not the mom and pups, she WAS being transparent. It is true the that dams temperament is absolutely critical. A dam with 1 week old puppies might not be happy with strangers. By this point though, 5 or 6 weeks, there should be no problem meeting the puppies and the dam.


----------



## Szarek (Jan 18, 2013)

I didnt see any red flags either i was just curious to see what you guys think. The breeder was very nice and always helpful answered any question i have. I just cant see them before going there to pick him up because i live 6 hours away.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Szarek said:


> now they are about almost 5 weeks. she keep sending me pics. the problem is that i live in another state and it is about 6 hours away. when i was shooping around her kenel looked good and when i went to visit she had some other puppies and they were very healthy. But I haven't asked about the moms Hips certification. I will call and ask her but what else should i ask her for since she said she will give me a 5 year contract?
> 
> and also she was very proud of her dogs adults and puppies and she is also feeding 100% raw.


Make sure you've really read and gone thru all the topics in ---> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

That way you also will be better able to see red flags (or the green ones  )


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Everything is not a red flag......breeders do things differently.
If you are happy with the breeder, then buy the puppy.

Not all breeders actually compete in anything....does not make them "bad breeders_".....*I don't know the breeder in the OP*_
I read over and over...BYB, red flags, do they title?, do they show?.......let's be honest now....how many BUYERS, actually title, actually show?....actually work their dogs?.....and I don't mean the occasional OB class or "bitework/puppy rag" thing.....

Lets be realistic with our advice and not chastise people without warrant.
JMO...._.I think I've spent too much time reading too many forum posts today....._


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Szarek said:


> But she wouldn't let us see the mother or the puppys since they were one week old so she doesn't want any one near them.
> 
> Please Advice!!


that is not uncommon. That is a good breeder protecting the puppies from people that could carry disease in to the puppies on their shoes and a good breeder protecting the mother from being stressed by strangers. I wouldn't be bothered by that.


----------

